# best spec pc



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what are the very best components to use to build the very best overclocking and benchmarking and best gaming results possible using water cooling thanks on the planet pc i need specific parts to make a full pc

i no i have asked questions like this before but i did not get the answrs i was after


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

markyboy156 said:


> what are the very best components to use to build the very best overclocking and benchmarking and best gaming results possible using water cooling thanks on the planet pc i need specific parts to make a full pc
> 
> i no i have asked questions like this before but i did not get the answrs i was after


Your question is almost too general but I would suggest asking here: https://pcpartpicker.com/


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree - this forum is very limited in offering expert PC advice... try doing your own research via reviews and FAQ on NEWEGG.com


----------



## plasmaticD (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi MarkyBoy,
Yes, this forum is not a place where you might usually find answers to your question, but it's a fair question, people should help others when they can, and I've got the time to respond, so here goes!

This is my setup. Works well with water cooling, as the motherboard has water inlet and outlet to cool the CPU regulators as well. (I don't use the mobo water cooling connections as I went with an all-in-one CPU cooler and use air cooling for mobo and video card). Overclock the bleep out of it.
If you go this route, you won't absolutely need the USB sound card you asked about in the other post, this motherboard has really good op amps and dac built onto the board (check their website for details). 
You mentioned you do gaming, so don't skimp on your video card even a bit - I suggest you get one of nVidia's GTX 1080 video cards from your favorite vendor. I prefer EVGA or Gigabyte.

This collection of parts makes for an excellent gaming PC.
I get rock solid maximum frame rates that Fallout 4 puts out at 4K res, and Prey is 60fps solid on 4K res (I've locked it at 60). And the sound this motherboard puts out is clean, I just prefer to use an external DAC AMP as described in my other thread to you on DAC AMPS.

Here's my list:
Motherboard: Gigabyte SocForce GA-Z170X with built in water cooling connectors 
video card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming (discontinued, I think...) many other GTX 1080's out there, some already have water cooling back plates installed (this will save you money if you're going to cool the video card also) picture below shown without video card installed
monitor: I prefer one with nVidia's GSYNC to best utilize features of that video card above. I use Asus ROG PG348Q 34" curved , 3440 x 1440, 100 Hz G-Sync. awesome monitor. This and the video card most drastically affect your gaming performance. I run dual monitors, too, and this video takes it in stride.
CPU cooler: I went with an all-in-one: Corsair Hydro H110i GTX 280mm. If you prefer to roll your own cooling, check out Alpha Cool, they make great stuff.
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K for overclocking
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 288 pin DDR4 SDRAM 3400 (PC4 27200) 4 sticks of 4GB each. Outstanding RAM. You can get more RAM, but I'd never make use of more than 16GB myself.
Boot drive: Samsung NVme 950 Pro SSD
Power supply: Corsair RMi Series RM1000i 1000 watt 80 Plus Gold full modular. Overkill for watts, but the fan never comes on (as quiet as a gaming PC can get, in the power supply department)
Case: I used the NZXT H630 in white, and it looks great with the orange and black internals.
Keyboard: Corsair Gaming K95 RGB

I notice online that motherboard model may now be discontinued, sorry this build is going on 1 year old now. For gaming, I'd go with a Z170X or Z270X Intel chipset capable motherboard from Gigabyte or Asus. 
Not a fan personally of MSI, ASRock, Biostar or ECS brand motherboards (and I've built over 100 PC's using all these brands for others since the 1990's), and not a big fan of AMD either, personally (bad driver update history karma) so no Rizen recommendation from me anyway.

Tip: you can also get a copy of Maximum PC magazine and check the last two pages. They always feature 3 PC builds there with the latest and greatest components, in budget ($), mainstream ($$), and woohoo levels ($$$). 
Great ideas to be had there, I recommend it. They feature a gaming build every couple of months.

disclaimer: These are MY opinions. Nobody elses. Feel free to share them with others if you are so compelled.
enjoy!
-plas.


----------

